# What would you recommend?



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a Digital Photo Frame to buy for a gift. I'm willing to spend max $99.99. I'm not to sure on what to look for in a nice digital frame. It will mostly be used for family pictures.

What kind would you recommend i buy?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a tough question .. some of these frames work very slowly others are really good. I seem to remember reading an article about them on one of the Computer sites, I just don't remember which one.

quick google for Photo frames review brought forth this article that i had read recently 

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2300977,00.asp


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

which one would you think i should get?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882693041
or
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/pandigital-pandigital-10-1-digital-photo-frame-pi1003dwfr-black-pi1003dwfr/10134064.aspx?path=c028e7e8a5c263242de8d70817635d29en02


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=#spec

http://www.dsicentral.com/products/mf-1201/MF-1201.html



> Features
> 
> - Ultra-thin Euro design
> - Vibrant 12.1” TFT LCD display
> ...


newegg say specs 



> Built-in speakers
> 
> Play slideshows, movies, music
> 
> ...


it looks like you get more for your money, it's more versatile and should leave you feeling happier about your choice

The other one is a 10" screen, no speakers, no audio and is $10 more expensive although it should be taken into account that you get free delivery when you spend $35 or more.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

ok cool, thanks for your advice:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to be of help


----------

